
Tip: show "invisible characters" only when you highlight text - blasdel
http://justinhileman.info/articles/coda-tip-show-invisible-characters-when-you-highlight-text
======
rawr
I personally prefer the "automatically strip unnecessary whitespace from the
file when you save" approach, but this is an interesting feature nonetheless.

